# Do you know how to check if second-hand equestrian items are stolen?



## HHO admin (26 June 2013)

If you were looking to buy a second-hand saddle in Surrey, and it has a Cardiff postcode stamped into it, would you know how to check if it was stolen?

NECD provides the most advanced equestrian crime prevention service in the world.  It is an internet-based service that deters criminals by ensuring stolen items are almost impossible to sell on. This is because once registered in the NECD database, they are so easy to identify by using the NECD Check-it search box. This enables anyone to check the legal status of items such as horses, trailers, saddles, quad bikes etc, simply by typing microchip, serial, chassis numbers or post codes into your smart-phone. We also provide many other equestrian crime prevention services with the sole aim of  preventing crime and keeping equestrians informed. NECD members benefit from a sophisticated service once they have registered all of their equestrian possessions in the only UK equine central database in existence today. Members can also send and receive criminal activity alerts for their local area.  NECD meets world class ISO 27001:2005 compliance security and data protection standards. NECD has the support of UK police and The British Horse Society.

Visit www.necd.org.uk for more information







Have you ever been a victim of theft of equestrian items? And did you get them back? Let us know below&#8230;


----------



## Alec Swan (17 August 2013)

HHO admin said:



			........ NECD has the support of UK police and The British Horse Society.

.......&#8230;
		
Click to expand...

You'll forgive my cynicism,  but that'll hardly instil confidence.

Alec.


----------



## longdog (1 January 2014)

This also depends on people making a note of the serial no (on most saddles) or otherwise having them fully documented & photographed


----------



## mirabela123 (17 September 2015)

longdog said:



			This also depends on people making a note of the serial no (on most saddles) or otherwise having them fully documented & photographed 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

yeah, I think so


----------



## Emily Blunt (16 June 2017)

This additionally relies on upon individuals making a note of the serial no (on most seats) or generally having them completely archived and captured


----------



## dozzie (2 April 2018)

Indeed. If we all made a note of serial numbers, took photos and made stuff identifiable it may help. It is not their problem to help us get our stuff back. They can help us to help ourselves. I think we should embrace and work with it tbh. Make it difficult to pass stuff on.


----------

